# cross stitch pattern



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the instructions for Sacred Heights? It is an embellished cross stitch of an eagle flying over a snowy mountain range. I have the material, thread and chart but no instructions. I would like to make it for my son's birthday. Thank you -Annie


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Well St Anthony helps again :goodjob: I found it in the 2nd to last spot I planned to look Annie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you found it! I was having NO luck finding anything that would help


----------

